# villagers you've lost from time traveling



## abelsister (Apr 3, 2015)

i just lost Marshal - but replaced him with Bluebear (technically Marshal cannot be replaced in my heart *cry*)

what are some villagers / dreamies you've lost from tting?​


----------



## mogyay (Apr 3, 2015)

was trying to cycle out my last remaining villager so i could obtain all my dreamies at long last. and i lost fang. and then i reset. tiny bit hasty but i was so upset haha

i feel your pain though, sorry to hear about marshal


----------



## tae (Apr 3, 2015)

first lost was *lobo*- i almost cried. i wont even lie.
after that i lost *fuchsia*.. then i really almost cried..

i think those are the only two i lost that i've cared about deeply.


----------



## abelsister (Apr 3, 2015)

taesaek said:


> first lost was *lobo*- i almost cried. i wont even lie.
> after that i lost *fuchsia*.. then i really almost cried..
> 
> i think those are the only two i lost that i've cared about deeply.



i was tearing up when isabelle said he's moving ;-; my grandma was so confused lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



mogyay said:


> was trying to cycle out my last remaining villager so i could obtain all my dreamies at long last. and i lost fang. and then i reset. tiny bit hasty but i was so upset haha
> 
> i feel your pain though, sorry to hear about marshal



its fine, I'm sure ill be satisfied with Bluebear. He's (or she?) a cutie


----------



## Karminny (Apr 3, 2015)

Tammy...
isabelle ddnt even say anything, I ran past Tammys home, but nothing was there


----------



## abelsister (Apr 3, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Tammy...
> isabelle ddnt even say anything, I ran past Tammys home, but nothing was there



Thats happened to me before - but i didn't care much for the villager. Maybe you'll get her back someday


----------



## tae (Apr 3, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Tammy...
> isabelle ddnt even say anything, I ran past Tammys home, but nothing was there



right in the feels.


----------



## cheezyfries (Apr 3, 2015)

was tt'ing to get bush starts for my shop and cookie ended up in boxes


----------



## RelaxAlex (Apr 3, 2015)

I lost Cube in CF because my sister tt'd a lot


----------



## abelsister (Apr 3, 2015)

RelaxAlex said:


> I lost Cube in CF because my sister tt'd a lot



that sucks. tell your sis to lay off the tting!


----------



## kelpy (Apr 4, 2015)

I lost Opal from leaving my town for too long. Not really TTing, but whatever.
I was heartbroken, because she was the nicest elephant.. Yet, she's "bottom of the barrel"


----------



## Astro Cake (Apr 4, 2015)

I sort of lost Bud to time travelling, I didn't realize time travelling backwards would make his move date sooner. He didn't even send me his pic when he left.


----------



## Espurr96 (Apr 4, 2015)

Frogbert, but I've had him before in my old ACNL game so I didn't mind. The only villager I have right now I am like trying super hard not to lose is Dora. She is so cute and reminds me of me in some weird way.


----------



## Royce (Apr 4, 2015)

Mira my uchi bunny :;(


----------



## RebeccaShay (Apr 4, 2015)

Ive lost
Cookie
Tangy 
Flora 
Skye 
Fushsia 
Rosie
And probably a few others (this is when I was new to time traveling)


----------



## abelsister (Apr 4, 2015)

Ugh this sucks. I was literally just TTing up one day and back - i had no idea it counted?


----------



## infinikitten (Apr 4, 2015)

Rosie, Pashmina, and Kidd. All dreamies. I have Pash back in my second town now though.


----------



## Pikuchu (Apr 4, 2015)

When I was cycling the other night, I accidentally hit power button before I found out who was moving away and it happened to be my bestie Benjaman. I found out that he was in-boxes at 3 am, and I cried so hard because I sleepy xD


----------



## modomo (Apr 4, 2015)

I JUST lost one of my dreamies, Melba, while trying to make room for one of my other dreamies ;n; I reset wild world out of frustration and I got her on my first try though! (too bad I never play ww anymore...)


----------



## airpeaches (Apr 4, 2015)

Oh man, I lost Dottie. I can't remember what I was TTing for, but it was sooo not worth losing her. )':


----------



## Bui (Apr 4, 2015)

I ended up losing Katt and Sparro from my secondary town due to careless TTing.


----------



## mizzsnow (Apr 4, 2015)

I lost Rosie in my first town and Bunnie in my second and I reset twice because of that

I even got both their pictures shortly before they moved out


----------



## Dulcettie (Apr 4, 2015)

Francine, Lucky, and Kyle


----------



## Fighter_Kibbeh (Apr 4, 2015)

I lost Kiki and Velma due to just plain time traveling. However, when I was campsite resetting and getting certain people out of boxes, Rosie and Marshal moved out by accident... *cries*
Although, I guess now I have Fauna and Pietro moved in from that camp resetting, so I guess I'm not all that upset. However, I still miss rosie and marshal. :c


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (Apr 4, 2015)

I've lost quite a few villagers to TT'ing but the one that hit me the hardest was probably Diana. I absolutely adored her when she was in my town. When she suddenly went into boxes, I was heartbroken. 

I just got her back in my new town and I'm so happy to have her back <3 
I'm gonna be like suuuuper careful not to TT too much so I can prevent my dreamies from accidentally leaving me.


----------



## inkling (Apr 5, 2015)

I just found out I lost Flurry! :*(

I neglected my main town for a week bc I've been so tired. He was really one of my fave villagers and wanted to keep him forever...I'm so disappointed!


----------



## mayorofparadise (Apr 5, 2015)

ive lost marshal and sprinkles from tt, never again! :'(


----------



## Lucykieran (Apr 5, 2015)

This depresses me, I recently lost two villagers to TT.  I no longer have Roald or Dora and they are my dreamies


----------



## Aimozz (Apr 5, 2015)

I lost Teddy, but I wasn't too cut up about it.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 5, 2015)

I lost Molly and Chrissy from time travelling. I was bummed about both. :c


----------



## Bon Bonne (Apr 6, 2015)

Ricky and Coach... ;__;
I miss Coach so much, wah


----------



## flareon (Apr 6, 2015)

I lost Dotty she didn't even tell me anything, had no idea she was in boxes too ;~; she just disappeared one day and Ken appeared in the middle of my path, so did Alfonso ugh D:


----------



## Mentagon (Apr 6, 2015)

Skye and Diana. TT_TT
Diana told me NOTHING.


----------



## Marisska (Apr 6, 2015)

I lost Biskit, my best buddy since Wild World. I was sooo sad  I have not completed the 16 villager cycle yet, but fortunately got him in my second village thanks to a kind cycler, and now I cannot wait to transfer him to my main town


----------



## Rarr01 (Apr 6, 2015)

Everyone's probably heard this sob story, but just in case you luckily missed out-
I was months behind.  My villagers were jumping in leaf piles while I was making snowmen.  They were tired.  They begged me, "No more fall, please mayor! We've been here for MONTHS!" So I agreed. It all went fine, until I had a genius idea.  "Going three days ahead won't hurt ANYTHING! " But I was sorely mistaken.  I loaded up my game, and lo and behold, someone was missing.  The agony! It took me less than one minute to see that my beloved Julian had gone, leaving only a dirt spot in his wake.  Fast forward to a few weeks ago, when I wifi-ed with my friend.  The next day she sends me a snapchat- my Julian is in her town, safe and sound.  So now I am almost done with my cycle and I will have my Julian back within a few weeks! So sorry to all those who won't have their villagers back though D: It's only a game but it's just so upsetting when you lose something like that! I was really upset and refused to play until my friend asked me to sell peaches in my town a few weeks ago.


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 6, 2015)

Rarr01 said:


> Everyone's probably heard this sob story, but just in case you luckily missed out-
> I was months behind.  My villagers were jumping in leaf piles while I was making snowmen.  They were tired.  They begged me, "No more fall, please mayor! We've been here for MONTHS!" So I agreed. It all went fine, until I had a genius idea.  "Going three days ahead won't hurt ANYTHING! " But I was sorely mistaken.  I loaded up my game, and lo and behold, someone was missing.  The agony! It took me less than one minute to see that my beloved Julian had gone, leaving only a dirt spot in his wake.  Fast forward to a few weeks ago, when I wifi-ed with my friend.  The next day she sends me a snapchat- my Julian is in her town, safe and sound.  So now I am almost done with my cycle and I will have my Julian back within a few weeks! So sorry to all those who won't have their villagers back though D: It's only a game but it's just so upsetting when you lose something like that! I was really upset and refused to play until my friend asked me to sell peaches in my town a few weeks ago.



oh thats great to hear!! a lot of people aren't that lucky... I lost tangy while trying to get rid of Rasher in my last town, Iggy of Azalea, and was devastated to the point of I restarted my town and in love with my new current one  so it all worked out for the better and Tangy is doing great now in my new town lol


----------



## Rarr01 (Apr 6, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> oh thats great to hear!! a lot of people aren't that lucky... I lost tangy while trying to get rid of Rasher in my last town, Iggy of Azalea, and was devastated to the point of I restarted my town and in love with my new current one  so it all worked out for the better and Tangy is doing great now in my new town lol


I lost Tangy as well due to her being a bum and not telling me! I was really really upset about her too! I had grown a whole orange orchard for her and had a story for my town that involved her being like a farmer D: So sorry about your experience, but glad you got her in a new town!


----------



## Nay (Apr 6, 2015)

Genji... RIP.


----------



## peppy villager (Apr 6, 2015)

Molly unexpectedly moved in and I practically jumped for joy.
Then she unexpectedly moved out and I didn't stop her in time.

It was so short lived ;-; I'm still sad about it.


----------



## Classygirl (Apr 8, 2015)

Wendy, Marshal, Skye...I'm forgetting one. Probably a painful memory block. Oh it's the worst feeling when you know you can't stop what's about to happen. : Shutter: Oh by the way Mayor...no Isabelle, just no. I cried over Wendy that one was hard, Skye I managed to relocate but hopefully will get her back where she was eventually.


----------

